# Say Something about the person above you



## Jayman1692 (May 8, 2006)

Since this board had no " real " games ill add some. Its easy just say something about me, and then the next person says something about the one above them. 

^


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

^ lives in toronto!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Likes to shake kween?? whatever that is...haha


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

King of the tiny fishies....


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

^ is 2 years younger than me


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

In the market for a 55 Gallon


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

^ lives in Mississauga


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Replied to my post


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

^ is interested in buying some aquatic pants


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Who breeds and breeds and breeds lots of plecos.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

thinks the number 3 makes an excellent backwards E.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Is looking for some new carpet(plant)!


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

will be coming into some new cichlids next week.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Prolly has more $$$ then me since he is into L-46 catfish


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

opps i messed itup... that was hen i though zebra pleco was above me... 
The guy above me is in for a treat becuse Chiclids are da bomb


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

is making me lmao


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

is an early riser on a saturday morning. 7:51 time post? holy shi'ite, i just got up.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> is an early riser on a saturday morning. 7:51 time post? holy shi'ite, i just got up.


Is a heck of a nice guy and has some spixi's and cherry shrimp waiting for his sister if she still wants em.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Has wicked looking shrimp and things that I want to get my hands on and haven't really had the opportuntiy.

I promise myself, I will. I probably will be all over your snails like slugs to beer.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Doesn't need cable cause she has Transformer's on DVD!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

wants green water but can't find it. He also hit the nail on the head. I don't even have a tv, but I do have transformers on DVD.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Has the nicest betta set up I have ever seen!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Has more shrimps and plecos than you can shake a stick at...a waterlogged, chewed up stick that is.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

he has zebra's i so desprately want ...............


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Very honest person with a great SW setup


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*Jayman*

quick to give a compliment.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

believes that fish keeping is a religion, you crazy fanatic!


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

is a great judge of character! lmfao (my name isnt what it is for no reason!)


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

HAs no ass cuz it got laughed right the f off!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

took his profile picture with his cell phone in the hallway of his apartment. am i right?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dont know but I bet he has MTS and what is that sig from.I know it just cant place it, its driving me crazy


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Allthough I have never met Pat in person, I feel very confident stating what a sincere, generous person Pat is.  You can just tell!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Has Cthulhu living in in her aquarium... What an amazing snail specime he is too!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Dont know but I bet he has MTS and what is that sig from.I know it just cant place it, its driving me crazy


lol pat, your right MTS hard. the sig's from Stephen King's Darktower


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

^^^

Must have a really hard time buying shirts that fit.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> lol pat, your right MTS hard. the sig's from Stephen King's Darktower


I knew I knew it just couldnt place it.lol


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

is now less confused


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

his nickname is actually his real initials and last name....ssshhhh....


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

read the "What's the deal with your screen name?" thread carefully!


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

hrm.... I'm not that boring am I?


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

is starting to think hes boring.

come on ppl! this game is fun! get into it! ive posted so there a whole sh!t load of things that could come next! (please be nice though


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

(out of game: I don't think anyone knew what to say, not boring)

(In game) Has gone Zebra Pleco Mad.


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

Picks real cool names for her fishes!


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Has never posted in a thread with me!


----------

